# Air Mattress



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

Maybe some remember I was looking for a mattress recently. I was in Job Lots yesterday and saw an air mattress for sale. It looks like a raft I used to have when I went swimming.   On the box it said, "Don't forget to get a pump." What kind of pump is required?

https://www.oceanstatejoblot.com/intex-twin-dura-beam-single-high-air-mattress/product/221599


----------



## bingo (Aug 6, 2020)

the newer ones just plug in and pump up...about $30..full size


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2020)

I need twin size.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

If I had one, I would still purchase a softer foam pad, to go on top of it.  The air mattresses are not as soft as air!  

And not as comfortable as they sound like they would be.

Also, be certain not to fill full, or they are all the harder with no give.

They used to need a small air pump; I think there were a couple of different kinds of air pumps , so you'd need to be certain if only one type could be used with that particular one. And check to see if it's available before purchasing the mattress, if you wanted it.  If it needs one that isnt available any more, that would by why it's on sale!


----------



## asp3 (Aug 6, 2020)

We've had a queen size Coleman that worked reasonably well for several years.  It came with a battery operated pump that filled it most of the say.  I finished filling it up by blowing into it.

Since our dogs like to sleep with is while we're camping we got a king size that has the integrated pump.  I still like to top it off in the evening before we go to bed but it would be fine without doing that.  I think ours was somewhere between $50 and $80 two or three years ago.  When we go camping we bring one of those converters one plugs into the cigarette lighter and a 100 foot extension cord so we can fill the mattress in the tent while running the van.

We put memory foam and a pillow top on the mattress before putting on the sheets and comforter and it is wonderfully comfortable.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 6, 2020)

asp3 said:


> We put memory foam and a pillow top on the mattress before putting on the sheets


----------



## LindaB (Aug 7, 2020)

We keep a couple of air mattresses that plug in to fill, put a nice pad on top and some nice sheets and a blanket. Makes a great place for kids to crash while the adults can stay in the guestroom.


----------



## oldbutgold (Aug 12, 2020)

asp3 said:


> We've had a queen size Coleman that worked reasonably well for several years.  It came with a battery operated pump that filled it most of the say.  I finished filling it up by blowing into it.
> 
> Since our dogs like to sleep with is while we're camping we got a king size that has the integrated pump.  I still like to top it off in the evening before we go to bed but it would be fine without doing that.  I think ours was somewhere between $50 and $80 two or three years ago.  When we go camping we bring one of those converters one plugs into the cigarette lighter and a 100 foot extension cord so we can fill the mattress in the tent while running the van.
> 
> We put memory foam and a pillow top on the mattress before putting on the sheets and comforter and it is wonderfully comfortable.



Nice, what memory foam pillow are you using? Been trying some out for me and my wife's my neck pain and seem to be getting somewhere finally.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 12, 2020)

oldbutgold said:


> Nice, what memory foam pillow are you using? Been trying some out for me and my wife's my neck pain and seem to be getting somewhere finally.


It was a memory foam we bought a long time ago.  I think we got it at Target but I'm not 100% sure.  It could have been Bed, Bath & Beyond.  It's about 2-3 inches thick and is flat on both sides, it doesn't have raised cones or anything.  Since we take it camping we put it into a space bag and push the air out to make it easier to pack.  It resumes it's thickness quickly and I haven't noticed any issue with it.


----------



## macgeek (Aug 13, 2020)

I tried using one once, so uncomfortable. I did not sleep well that night.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2020)

I don't know whether to say my mattress is sunken in the middle, or it has just conformed to my shape.


----------



## StarSong (Aug 13, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't know whether to say my mattress is sunken in the middle, or it has just conformed to my shape.


If your mattress is sunken in the middle, it's time for a new mattress.  Buy one of good quality, Deb.     

Remember, there are no pockets in a shroud.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 13, 2020)

They should also put very clearly on the box:  "Don't bother buying this if you have a cat."


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2020)

This is my bed - and it looks better in the photo than in person.


----------

